# Everyday Fluke Meter



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

T-5 is the ****. Go buy it.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

T5 x 2.


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Both the T5 and T+ Pro. I've had the T5 forever now, can't go wrong. Had the T+ Pro going on probably 2 years now, seems just as tough.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

Any Klein meter is garbage. Apparently they are made by UEI which is surprising because they are geared towards HVAC techs. I guess HVAC guys are accustomed to low quality meters. :laughing:


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

Deepwater Horizon said:


> Any Klein meter is garbage. Apparently they are made by UEI which is surprising because they are geared towards HVAC techs. I guess HVAC guys are accustomed to low quality meters. :laughing:


You don't need fluke quality when your electrical skills are hacking in new disconnects with plastic flex with loose fittings and splicing Tstat wires, leaving a big ball of little blue wirenuts exposed on the roof.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

Jlarson said:


> You don't need fluke quality when your electrical skills are hacking in new disconnects with plastic flex with loose fittings and splicing Tstat wires, leaving a big ball of little blue wirenuts exposed on the roof.


:lol:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey now Jlo. I have a UEI meter.....


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

sbrn33 said:


> Hey now Jlo. I have a UEI meter.....


It must be old then because the new Klein/UEI meters are junk.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

It is but what I like about it is it will do amps and volts at the same time.


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

And now the camera pans to Cletis's meter









http://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result?q=meter


----------



## Jlarson (Jun 28, 2009)

I guess painters need a low quality meter to work on their electric spray guns too :laughing:


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

wendon, we have a decent little thread going here. Don't muck it up by bringing up cletis.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

Jlarson said:


> I guess painters need a low quality meter to work on their electric spray guns too :laughing:


You really think a painter can work a multi-meter after having a liquid breakfast ? (and lunch, and dinner, and snack.....):laughing:


----------



## wendon (Sep 27, 2010)

sbrn33 said:


> wendon, we have a decent little thread going here. Don't muck it up by bringing up cletis.


My bad!!:notworthy: It's hard to resist!!


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Used a Knopp wiggy until a couple years ago, still keep one on the truck. Replaced it with a T+ Pro, never had a problem with it yet. Just have to change the batteries maybe once a year. Will read ghost voltage though, so that's why I still have the Knopp. Continuity and phase rotation is nice, just doesn't work correctly on high leg services.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

I really liked the T+Pro. Never had a problem with ghosting like with other digital testers.


----------



## maddhatter (May 7, 2012)

My everyday kit contains a T5-1000 and a Fluke Voltstick; neither have let me down yet (though they're only 3 years old  )


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

T5 all the way. My only gripe is that the amp jaw could be bigger but I use it 99% of the time


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Thanks for all the comments. I think I have decided on the Pro+T for now. 

And as a side note, I just emailed Klein my dissatisfaction and we will see how they respond.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

Are you kidding me? Everyone but maybe one or two say to got with the T-5 and you go with the t+pro.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

Yep. :thumbsup:


----------



## mikethebike67 (Oct 7, 2007)

Good choice. I have had a t+pro for about 4 years. The gfi test function gets used all the time. You don't have to fiddle with the function wheel like on the t-5. It is always on and it fits in my back pocket. On the rare occation I need to measure amps I get my Fluke 381.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Cow said:


> Used a Knopp wiggy until a couple years ago, still keep one on the truck. Replaced it with a T+ Pro, never had a problem with it yet. Just have to change the batteries maybe once a year. Will read ghost voltage though, so that's why I still have the Knopp. Continuity and phase rotation is nice, just doesn't work correctly on high leg services.


I like my Knopp tester also, works 100% of the time. no batteries required. :thumbsup:


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

John said:


> I like my Knopp tester also, works 100% of the time. no batteries required. :thumbsup:


 Same thing with T+ Pro. In addition to being CAT IV 600V rated. 

If that tool had current measurement, it would literally be the perfect first-line tester.


----------



## jefft110 (Jul 7, 2010)

Big John said:


> Same thing with T+ Pro. In addition to being CAT IV 600V rated.
> 
> If that tool had current measurement, it would literally be the perfect first-line tester.


Add trms as well, and I'd gladly pay 3 bills for it.....FLUKE!


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Big John said:


> Same thing with T+ Pro. In addition to being CAT IV 600V rated.
> 
> If that tool had current measurement, it would literally be the perfect first-line tester.


Plus the Knopp fits better in the ruler pocket of a pair of Carhartt pants. :thumbup:


----------



## mainlug (Jul 29, 2009)

I've been wanting to get a meter to keep in my pouch for everyday use- residential, mostly commercial work. I got a lowes gift card for Christmas and I've been thinking about the fluke T+. What do you guys think about the T+?


----------



## mikethebike67 (Oct 7, 2007)

I would go with the t + pro for the digital display. When trouble shooting it's nice to know the exact voltage.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Deep Cover said:


> And as a side note, I just emailed Klein my dissatisfaction and we will see how they respond.


I have just one question for you................... Can you read Chinese? :whistling2:

As far as what meter to choose, the T5 gets my vote. It is easy to stick in your back pocket. Being able to read amps as well as volts and continuity makes it my favorite meter for 99% of the troubleshooting I do. Mine is 5 years old. I use it at least every other day in a commercial environment and never had a problem.


----------



## Voltage Hazard (Aug 10, 2009)

btharmy said:


> I have just one question for you................... Can you read Chinese? :whistling2:


What's your point? You can say the same thing about emailing Fluke a question on their China made meters.......


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

If you're lucky you might be able to pick up a Chinese-made, Craftsman re-branded, Fluke 17b meter off eBay. These were only $30 at some point.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

Isn't Klien a neurological disorder? .....~CS~


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

What's the advantage of the T5-1000 over the 600?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

A maximum working voltage of 1000V or 600V.


----------



## Deepwater Horizon (Jan 29, 2013)

Big John said:


> A maximum working voltage of 1000V or 600V.


Yeah, which is good if you do a lot of work with sign ballasts or high output ballasts. That's about the only application I can think of for needing the 1000V rating.


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

If guys routinely do 600V work, I'd recommend the T5-1000. It's sort of like the thread JZA posted recently: Not that I haven't used 600V equipment on 620-630 volt systems, but it's probably not a good idea.


----------



## acro (May 3, 2011)

Big John said:


> A maximum working voltage of 1000V or 600V.



I did a quick ADD search on amazon before I posted the question, but was a little confused with what i found.

This is for the T5-1000


> a voltage measuring ranges of AC 690 volts and DC 6, 12, 24, 50, 110, 240, 415, and 660 volts.


The specs did not really show the same detail for the 600. Just said it would measure to 600v.

The difference between 600 and 690 is quite a bit less than the difference between 690 and 1,000.


So, is it a true 1,000v meter?


----------



## Big John (May 23, 2010)

Fluke has a tester, I don't remember what brand, but it has lamps that indicate voltage: So one might light up for 6V, two would light up for 12V, etc. I'm guessing that's what that Amazon review is actually for. 

These are the specs for the T5, and they plainly list the working voltages as 600V and 1000V.


----------



## sbrn33 (Mar 15, 2007)

uconduit said:


> If you're lucky you might be able to pick up a Chinese-made, Craftsman re-branded, Fluke 17b meter off eBay. These were only $30 at some point.


That is a great picture


----------

